# Pos Annua?



## TurfML

Having a good bit popping up in some shady wet areas and wasn't sure if this is what it was?


----------



## Guest

Yep get some Image-red label for that.. slow kill but works


----------



## TurfML

Nixnix42 said:


> Yep get some Image-red label for that.. slow kill but works


Thanks Nix!


----------

